# المشتقات النفطية و خواصها



## ازهرمجيد (12 أغسطس 2006)

سؤالي هو ما هي خواص المشتقات النفطية من وزن نوعي و كثافة و تغيرها القياسي مع تغير الفصول و ما هي الاضافات لتحسين النوع و زبادة او نقصان العدد الاوكتاني للمشتق النفطي افيدونا


----------



## المذنب التائب (27 يوليو 2009)

خواص البنزين: الوزن النوعي عند درجة حرارة (60 فهرنهايت) و التقطير و الضغط البخاري و نسبة الكبريت ورقم الاوكتان حيث يتم رفع رقم الأوكتان من خلال عملية الأزمرة(التحليق) أو من خلال إضافة رابع اتيل الرصاص وهو نادر لضرره بالبيئة
خواص الديزل : الوزن النوعيعند درجة حرارة (60 فهرنهايت) و التقطير و نسبة الكبريت و نسبة المباه و الأنصباب وانسداد الفلتر البارد وهي تتغير بين الصيف والشتاء حسب الفروق الحرارية في البلد حبث مع ازدباد برودة الطقس يجب أن يكون الانسداد والنصباب اخفض.


----------

